# Mixing ADA AquaSoil Amazon normal with Flourite?



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

This is a small tank so the expense of aquasoil won't be great. Go ahead and go all out aquasoil. You won't regret it. 


Having tried both, aquasoil puts fluorite with root tabs to shame. Mixing the two will degrade the aquasoil because the fluorite is hard and sharp, the aquasoil is soft.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

ClintonSParsons said:


> This is a small tank so the expense of aquasoil won't be great. Go ahead and go all out aquasoil. You won't regret it.
> 
> 
> Having tried both, aquasoil puts fluorite with root tabs to shame. Mixing the two will degrade the aquasoil because the fluorite is hard and sharp, the aquasoil is soft.


this


----------

